# JVC GY-HD200 aux power not working



## Edrick (Sep 20, 2012)

JVC GY-HD200, there's an aux power port to connect external devices to, however I'm not getting any power from this port. It takes a two pin cable to your standard DC Power connector. Is there a setting to turn this port on?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't see mention of the aux power port in the manual. It could be that it is auto sensing and needs to be powered off when you connect it and it will sense the accessory when powering up. This is what is required for the remote.


----------



## Edrick (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah I've tried a few different variaties of starting it up / connecting it. I'm connecting a DTE ProHD DR-HD100 Drive to the camera records just fine. I'll have to try the drive on another camera. I checked for voltage from the AUX power port which is located on the top of the battery connection on the rear of the camera. Got nothing and looked through the menues and saw nothing to turn it on.


----------



## timstytle (Jan 6, 2013)

It sounds like an Anton Bauer plate, so it should have a little switch on the bottom of the plate that switches the output from always on to only on during recording(if I remember correctly)


----------

